# New 2 muskie fishing need info!!!!



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm new to muskie fishing and was wondering what kind of baits to use,what lb line wld be the best,what kind of baits things like that thanx for any info.!.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Check out the Ohio Muskie Show. I think it's the last weekend of Feb. at the Buckeye Hall of Fame Cafe in Columbus. Last year was my first trying for muskie(still haven't caught one).I went to last years show, met a lot of nice people, learned a lot and picked up a few baits.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Stiper-
It wouldn't be a bad idea for you to check out some of the other shows listed on the forum also. Then you don't have to wait so long for a fix!! PLUS-the Butler show and the one just west of Akron will be very educational!!!!!! They will have local/regional experts that are experienced on the waters that you will be fishing. 
Casting is a lot of fun, but I've had to adapt alot to the way it works here in Ohio-TROLLING. Once you get the hang of it, it can be just as fun as casting plus you get to have 2 rods in the water per angler! These smaller/region specific shows have the "best of the best" speeking at them. Also, the BEST trolling lure manufacturers will be at the BUTLER show where you can talk to them face to face! 
These shows will give you a great start. Post questions or feel free to PM anytime. There are some really great muskie fisherman on this website so you're in good hands. -Gabe


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Will you be trolling, casting, or both?


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

We will mainly be trolling but might do a few casts lol


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

About the release,
http://www.thenextbite.com/forum/viewmessages.cfm?Forum=8&Topic=6991


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Super Shad Raps, Grandmas, Tuff Shads, Lil' Ernies, and Monster Shads (with some modifications of course) are some of mine and 1roofs favorites. You can also try some smaller bass baits, as they seem to be just as productive on some days. A J13 rapala with beefed up hooks and splitrings are also great baits.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I've not done much trolling but the baits that Jim mentioned are great.


The link that BluePike posted is a must read. 


If you have very little equipment check out the Pete Maina combo from Basspro. You can't go wrong for the price. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_45034_100003001_100000000_100003000_100-3-1

Line: I use 80lb Power Pro (who was just purchased by Shimano). It works well for casting and trolling. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._44283_100017003_100000000_100017000_100-17-3

To help cut down on cost. Fill your spool about 1/3 - 1/2 up with mono and then spool til full with the braid. Will also prevent the braid from slipping.


Leaders: Stealth leaders are great. http://www.stealthtackle.net/fishing_leaders.shtml


Read all you can. OGF, The Next Bite, Musky Hunter, The Ohio DNR are all full of great information. You may also want to check some of the Muskies Inc. chapter websites for Ohio.

If you have any more questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Forgot to mention, there's nothing worse than catching a great fish like a musky and not being prepared to get it off the hooks! Check this cheap started release kit (4th item down on the page).

http://www.muskyhuntercatalog.com/acatalog/Online_Catalog_Fishing_Items_5.html

Granted, this is only a started kit, and a pair of good hookcutters, like Knipex, will run you $50. This kit isn't bad for a started and you'll at least be prepared.


----------



## Big Dan the muskie man (Jan 5, 2009)

i have never done any torling but if you are going to cast some then buck tails make great surch baits i have also used spoons as a surch bait just depends on how much junk is in the water i am fishing the super shad raps are excilent baits i use 30lb test berkly big game or cajun red its more of personal preferice Good luck!!


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

As far as line goes for trolling it's hard to beat the superlines. Power pro 50# has done great for me and I hate to admit how long I have had the same line on my reels but the last batch was bought from a store that has been out of business for several years ago. Now for the lures, keep in mind this comes from a guy that makes lures... Your best best bet is to get comfortable with a couple lures that are known to work on the lake you fish and get used to how much line it takes to get a lure to hit a certain depth trolling, great thing to do on those bluebird days. Find a sandy bottom and gradually let line out until the lure ticks bottom and log the line out/lure depth in your notes so you can repeat that depth later when needed. You'll soon find that a magic depth is way more important than a magic lure (can't believe I am saying this!!! ,LOL). I mainly fish Alum Creek and I can definately say that there are times on that lake if your trolling presentation is off a foot you ain't catching fish. Same holds true for several Ohio lakes. Good luck!

Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

:B Cliff is right on the money with the lures and lure depth very good advice.
Fishing line is a personal choice. For trolling I like 30# Berkley XT Mono for casting 60# Power Pro.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

No doubt, trolling is all about depth and speed. We will always change speed before changing lures when fishing is slow.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanx for all the advice im sure it will help i am planing a trip tp West Branch Round late March early April so i will have time to get some equipment any suggestions for WB ive already been suggested to troll round the dam any more wld be appriciated.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

SW,

I don't fish WB, but I would guess that time of year isn't the best time of year to troll for muskies. It isn't on Alum or CF. If I were going to fish muskies that time of year I would cast rattletraps and or husky jerks in the shallows(10' or less). From what I have heard WB muskie trolling bite heats up about end of May and peaks about mid July. Then, picks up again end of Sept and early Oct. Some others who fish it regularly may know better than me though. 

My favorite summer time trolling cranks are Bagleys Monster Shads, Little Ernies and Grandmas. Any deep diver that is 6-8" should work. I like to keep em in the 10-14 depth range. Good luck!


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

well we were mainly goining to get to know the lake find some spots and see what bass fishing was like we r planning the big trip round mid june or early july


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

What Cliff and Rick said is great advise. Control your depth and learn some spots and be precise. All the baits mentioned will work. Critter is right about the timing but you never know. Some great big fish have been caught in the Spring.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

does anyone here no any good spots on West Branch ??


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Reading back I see you will be there in late March early April the west end around the bridge area is always a good place to start the water is still very cold fish the open water look for bait fish and get your lures down in to them


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Musky2Much, your baits are beautiful, sir. Great website too.


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Watch your water temp when you are there. Hard to say how Ohio's Spring is going to pan out...but if the water temp hits the right numbers, fish will be staging in areas adjacent to emergent weed-beds. If you see water temps consistently over 55, check breaks near shallow flats, or the back of bays where weed beds will soon cover the surface. Fish could be moving on and off those "future" weed beds with the temp fluctuations. If you find water that is 1-2 degrees warmer it could be the ticket. 

The fish are going to be up on the bank trying to spawn somewhere right in that time frame depending on temps. If the crappie are up in the shallows spawning...look for muskies up there as well. Use smaller baits in the Early season, increasing the size of your baits as the season progresses. Some anglers use small baits all year long...my largest musky were caught on large (8"-9") baits in warmer temps. BIG musky are caught every year by crappie fishermen using a tiny minnow under a bobber. 

Good luck, and don't forget to report your catch on the new MAL (Musky Angler Log) http://www.ohiodnr.com/muskielog/welcome.aspx . Your first reported Ohio fish qualifies you for a free membership to the Ohio Huskie Muskie Club (OHMC), and your first 42" or larger qualifies you for a free dinner at our annual banquet.

OHMC1stVP


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

striperswiper said:


> does anyone here no any good spots on West Branch ??


I have fished WB now about 8-10 times, and I am finally starting to get a nice feel for the lake. After my 2nd trip, I sought out advice from guys that are regulars on the lake, and their advice really didn't help me as much as just going out and fishing the lake. In asking advice, I heard a lot of different things with very little being consistant other than the fact that the east end (the deeper end) is better in the summer. Other than that, I heard about just about every point, hump, weedline, etc. on the lake. My advice is to just go out and work at it until you get a good feel based on the style of fishing that best suits you. Much of your "style" is depenedent upon the type of outfit that you'll be fishing with. Just make sure to get a good topographical map before you start fishing it. Studying a map allows you to determine exactly how you want to approach a decent sized lake like WB.


----------

